# Cheapest route Bournemouth to France



## Dodgybee (Jul 20, 2022)

Hi all looking to expand our Motorhome horizon
Looking to go from Bournemouth to France.
Looked very expensive return on Brittany ferries Poole-Cherbourg £470
Any costs or tips folks appreciated and where to book it.
Les


----------



## GMJ (Jul 20, 2022)

How does the Tunnel stack up?


----------



## Dodgybee (Jul 20, 2022)

GMJ said:


> How does the Tunnel stack up?


Just started looking we are in Bournemouth so tunnel and back down is a trek,just looking for costs from people who have done similar on here
Thanks


----------



## northman (Jul 20, 2022)

We have always used the tunnel, largely because we always had a dog. Living in Lancaster it was always a trek but we would use the trip down as part of the holiday and park in the Park and Ride 'aire' in Canterbury for an early start to the tunnel the next day. The crossing, with the dog in the cab, is fast and (usually) trouble-free. We have sailed from Newcastle to Amsterdam and Southhampton to Santander with a dog-friendly cabin, but these are unreasonably expensive! No dog now, so we will be looking at all the options again next May.


----------



## myvanwy (Jul 20, 2022)

If you shop at Tesco, you can use loyalty points to discount tunnel fee.


----------



## Petes (Jul 20, 2022)

Its going to be £270 for a motorhome on the tunnel so you have £200 to get to tunnel and back plus driving down towards Cherbourg. If you want to visit the Cherbourg peninsular I would go from Poole it would cost about the ame as the tunnel


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jul 20, 2022)

Wrong direction, but the return ticket for Murky from Harwich to Hoek was £170.00


----------



## GMJ (Jul 20, 2022)

myvanwy said:


> If you shop at Tesco, you can use loyalty points to discount tunnel fee.



Yes trebled up...so every fiver is worth 15 quid off   

We normally get 1.5 'free' trips courtesy of saving all our Tesco points as we use the Tesco CC for everything we can (paying it off monthly of course).

I'm just waiting on March 2023 crossing times to come out so I can book our January trip out to Spain


----------



## GMJ (Jul 20, 2022)

northman said:


> We have always used the tunnel, largely because we always had a dog. Living in Lancaster it was always a trek but we would use the trip down as part of the holiday and park in the Park and Ride 'aire' in Canterbury for an early start to the tunnel the next day. The crossing, with the dog in the cab, is fast and (usually) trouble-free. We have sailed from Newcastle to Amsterdam and Southhampton to Santander with a dog-friendly cabin, but these are unreasonably expensive! No dog now, so we will be looking at all the options again next May.



We always use it too. Mrs GMJ isn't too great on ferries especially in winter! We drive from west Wales so usually stop in Cirencester en route and then Folkestone the night before. All part of the fun/trip/holiday for us too.


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 20, 2022)

Tunnel for us.
Convenience, simple, quick, and frequent.
You can reduce cost by going stupid times if you want ! Hi


----------



## xsilvergs (Jul 20, 2022)

Dodgybee said:


> Hi all looking to expand our Motorhome horizon
> Looking to go from Bournemouth to France.
> Looked very expensive return on Brittany ferries Poole-Cherbourg £470
> Any costs or tips folks appreciated and where to book it.
> Les


DFDS, Newhaven-Dieppe is worth a try. If you're over 60 book by phone for discount.


----------



## The laird (Jul 20, 2022)

I was 119£ with discount Newhaven dieppe  ferry


----------



## Walkingmox (Jul 20, 2022)

Depends where you intend to go in Europe


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 20, 2022)

The laird said:


> I was 119£ with discount Newhaven dieppe  ferry


I always use them, but can't quite get it that cheap! Always the cheapest. Over 60's 20% discount
Newhaven is a sleepy old town and Dieppe Port too. It's just the slow trip along the A27 Traffic that I hate from the westcountry


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 20, 2022)

If  you're planning to go further south, look at Portsmouth to Caen/ Oistreham 5 hours, 
No need for cabins and good roads.


----------



## Carrerasax (Jul 20, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Yes trebled up...so every fiver is worth 15 quid off
> 
> We normally get 1.5 'free' trips courtesy of saving all our Tesco points as we use the Tesco CC for everything we can (paying it off monthly of course).
> 
> I'm just waiting on March 2023 crossing times to come out so I can book our January trip out to Spain


Do they still do this? I thought they were phasing out points?!!!


----------



## witzend (Jul 20, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> If  you're planning to go further south, look at Portsmouth to Caen/ Oistreham 5 hours,
> No need for cabins and good roads.


But watch out for the Low Emission Zone getting into the Port supposed to be one clear rd so don't deviate


----------



## Deleted member 27480 (Jul 20, 2022)

April/May this year, Newhaven to Dieppe and return £161 with discount.


----------



## GMJ (Jul 21, 2022)

Carrerasax said:


> Do they still do this? I thought they were phasing out points?!!!



I hope not   

I've not heard anything about that and successfully got my voucher the other day after converting my points. I think they did some pruning of options relatively recently but I didn't take much notice tbh as the tunnel wasn't affected.


----------



## Moped (Jul 21, 2022)

You have to consider fuel costs to get to U.K. ports from Bournemouth, and motorway tolls if these are being used in France, together with increased travel distances in France if heading for west coast or Brittany from eastern U.K. ports.

We always use Poole/Cherbourg for western France but we are Club Voyage (Spanish) members so obtain discounts on ferry crossings. Western French motorways north/south generally are toll free down to Nante.

Diesel in France about £1.70 per litre at the moment depending on exchange rate.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 22, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> If  you're planning to go further south, look at Portsmouth to Caen/ Oistreham 5 hours,
> No need for cabins and good roads.


No need for cabins Poole/Cherbourg either, although I always book a day cabin. Never had any issue with the roads out of Cherbourg.


----------



## TJBi (Jul 22, 2022)

Dodgybee said:


> Hi all looking to expand our Motorhome horizon
> Looking to go from Bournemouth to France.
> Looked very expensive return on Brittany ferries Poole-Cherbourg £470
> Any costs or tips folks appreciated and where to book it.
> Les


Some periods of the year and some days of the week are more expensive than others. If you can be flexible with dates, that can help to keep costs down.


----------



## coundonroad (Jul 24, 2022)

xsilvergs said:


> DFDS, Newhaven-Dieppe is worth a try. If you're over 60 book by phone for discount.


That's good to know. We're going out on Harwich-Hoek in early September, and (probably) returning via Dieppe in late October, so I'll certainly bear that in mind.


----------

